# How I eat Crawfish! (VIDEO)



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

I made a Video explaining how to get all the meat out of your Crawfish this season.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Doing it all wrong brother..... Suppose to be on a table outside covered in newspaper then coat it down in crawdads/corn/taters....then you throw the leftovers in the yards fer them cats to grub on the legs and all.... Them jokers aren't an "arm and a leg" they are expensive as a head and tail!!!!

Love them crawdads!!!!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I'll break open the bigger claws but usually just pinch the tail suck the head drink beer repeat many many times


----------



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha oh the cats in the in the background still got the grubs of what was left over.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

i would have already peeled sucked and discarded 10lbs by the end of that video. cool though.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I think I'm going to get Sexton's to order me some bugs now.


----------



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah that little bucket only took about 30mins after the camera went off. Thanks


----------



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone gotten any yet this year the batch I had in the Video were not the best I have ever had didn't know if it was because of Mardi Gras causing them to scrap the bottom of the barrel. Also if anyone has any Price updates from the area Post them up.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

One of my seafood perveyors quoted me 3.20. I told him he could keep 'em. With Easter so early this year, prices should drop pretty quick.


----------



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone have some Price updates from around the area?


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Exzility said:


> I made a Video explaining how to get all the meat out of your Crawfish this season.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnD6U_pv_8U


That's some funny s&@! right there! The crawfish boil would be over where I'm from before you finished your first helping!


----------



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

Maybe I should make another video of how fast I can put down crawfish still using that technique. I had to slow it down for people to see what I'm doing. If not it would look like raining crawfish shells.


----------



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.crawfishpricelist.com/

Pretty Cool Site if anyone wants to update Crawfish prices.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*For the best Crawfish price in Pensacola call:*

*Mud Bug Express*
*850-221-4617*


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I usually go with six kids, but I'll give these guys a shot. I try to boil twice a month.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

beeritself said:


> I usually go with six kids, but I'll give these guys a shot. I try to boil twice a month.


*Make sure you tell Mike you saw it on the forum. *
*He will take care of you, for sure.*


----------



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

I am ready to get some Crawfish again been too long.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I hear ya. A buddy and I boiled up a bushel of crabs on Saturday night for the LSU game. They were good, but they weren't crawfish. On the upside though, they were free, crab traps off the dock at his camp were loaded.


----------



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like it was good! About 3 weeks ago me and a few friends had a Shrimp/Crab Boil. I should have taken some pictures because it was as good as it looked.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

excellent video. I love those things.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

I got a question!! I am allergic to shrimp & crab legs, (I can eat oysters)!! I wonder if i can eat crawdads , please respond if ya no?? thks GG


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

grey ghost said:


> I got a question!! I am allergic to shrimp & crab legs, (I can eat oysters)!! I wonder if i can eat crawdads , please respond if ya no?? thks GG


I would guess you're allergic.


----------



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

grey ghost said:


> I got a question!! I am allergic to shrimp & crab legs, (I can eat oysters)!! I wonder if i can eat crawdads , please respond if ya no?? thks GG


I would guess too that you would be allergic. But I would consult with a doctor or have an epi pen nearby.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

what do crawdads taste like ive never had them


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*taste*

Now that's a good question. To me a crawdad taste like a crawdad! But that does not answer your question so I went looking for a good answer and found a pretty good one. Here 'tis:

"Best Answer - Chosen by Asker
Crawfish tastes similar to shrimp and lobster - stronger than shrimp but milder than lobster. Real Cajuns "suck the heads" before they eat the tails, but most folks just eat the tail portion."

Got this off another forum and it's a good description. YouTube has some good videos on how to cook and eat them. 

Of course the taste can be doctored with how you cook them. To me the only way is the Cajun way and that means hot with plenty of cayenne pepper and other Cajun spices. 

People around here that like shimp and crab may not like crawfish for the taste is very distinctive and differen. However, they are becoming more popular every year and can be bought at local seafood markets during the season. That's around late March to May, and maybe early June if I remember correctly. If you live over around Louisiana they may be available for a longer season.


----------

